# One of my favourite pet portraits



## jopetportraits

This is a portrait I did a while ago of Oscar a gorgeous English Cocker Spaniel. The photo that the owner supplied me with to work from was a really good close up with fabulous detail. The better the photo the better the portrait!


----------



## babycham2002

awww that is super lovely 
man I wish I had that kind of talent
Love the goldie in your sig the bestest still though!!


----------



## jopetportraits

babycham2002 said:


> awww that is super lovely
> man I wish I had that kind of talent
> Love the goldie in your sig the bestest still though!!


Thank you. I now know why you like the Goldie so much after seeing a photo of your gorgeous dog an another thread.

I'll post a bigger pic of him for you.


----------



## XxZoexX

Thats amazing.. very life like 
Im aiming for a PF wall of Jack portraits so will take a look at your website later


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you Zoe


----------



## Cleo38

All these fantastic drawings that are being posted lately, am really enjoying them  - although also quite envious as I'd love to have a talent like that!


----------



## jopetportraits

Cleo38 said:


> All these fantastic drawings that are being posted lately, am really enjoying them  - although also quite envious as I'd love to have a talent like that!


Everyone has a talent Cleo.


----------



## jopetportraits

If you'd like a portrait of your dog I have a special offer on until the 3rd May. See website for details.


----------



## Guest

Your Pet Portraits are amazing. You are so talented


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you.


----------

